# Manufacturer for Rhinestone shirts/designs



## nailsontherun2u (Feb 18, 2007)

I am looking for a manufacturer for machine made hotfix rhinestone designs. Someone who has good prices. And also a wholesale supplier for shirts,etc.

Anyone with any helpful info, please email me.

Kim


----------



## John S (Sep 9, 2006)

Do a search for 'Rhinestones'. You'll find over 10 vendors and some good posts.


----------



## rsdesigns4u (Apr 12, 2008)

Did you ever find a good supplier of hot fix designs? I am looking for the same. Everything in US is so expensive - I am tring to find a supplier out of the country.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

make them yourself with templates supper easy, to do..


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

It may be more expensive to get transfers in the USA but thats becuase we dont work for the same wages as the chineese do.If you are going to order from overseas,you have to buy large minimums 50,100 sometimes 500 peices..Then you have to wait to have them shipped all the way here.That can take forever.Then the shipping fee is pricey.I can tell you a USA munfacturer can ship alot cheaper and quicker then China can.Unless your just gonna pick some stock transfers to keep on a shelf what are you gonna do when customers start asking for custom designs? What is the quality of the materials and how it was packed? If there is damage what then? Can you deal with language barriers? Sometimes even if english is spoken it might not be understood.
There are ways to cut costs off, use a korean stone or the even less expensive chineese stone instead of M/C.
Look for a designer that doesnt charge for proofs.
Get all your designs in at once for a larger order.Most places discount on volume.

Lets see China put this kind of design and quality out.God bless the USA.


----------

